

The 20 Worst Venture Capital Investments of All Time - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/finance/20-worst-venture-capital-investments-all-time/

======
mian2zi3
I expected MicroUnity to be on the list. They blew $200M. But I guess much of
that money came from industry partnerships instead of VCs.

